# Multiplexor y demultiplexor con compuertas logicas



## OLIVER8520 (May 21, 2012)

implemente un multiplexor y demultiplexor con compuertas lógicas ttl pero no entiendo como puedo enviar datos, e utilizado dos pulsadores con resistencias una a positivo y otra a negativo para dar o y 1 lógicos y dos led en la salida para verificar la señal uno a tierra y otro a Vcc para ver los 0 y  1 lógicos pero cuando no están pulsado queda esta entrada al aire y el voltaje de salida esta como en 3V, y solo utilizo un cable de la salida del multiplexor a la entrada del demultiplexor, agradecería a la persona que me explique un poco sobre este tema también que libro me recomendarían para laboratorio de digitales, de antemano gracias


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2012)

Es normal que no lo entiendas, el uso de multiplexores y demultiplexores "tal cuall" para transmitir datos es bastante teórico.
Se supone que tienes N entradas y N salidas, para no pone N cables pones solo uno y el emisor y el receptor se pondría de acuerdo "a voces" o por otros cables, cuando seleccionas digamos la entrada 4 y la salida 4, todos los ceros y unos de la entrada aparecen en la salida, cuando acabes puedes seleccionar otra entrada y otra salida para hacer lo mismo.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (May 21, 2012)

gracias scooter, eso lo entiendo bien pero para el mutliplexor y demultiplexor tengo que utilizar fuentes de voltaje independientes en este caso la tierra de una fuente se conecta a la de la otra fuente?, lo que no entiendo es que por ejemplo quiero que cuando no este pulsando no aparezca ni un 0 ni un 1 lógico  solo quiero que aparezcan cuando oprima sus pulsadores correspondientes o como puedo hacer esa transmisión?, para la selección de canal puedo mandar como primer dato dos bits indicando que canal debe utilizar el receptor, (que libro me recomiendan para laboratorio de digitales gracias)


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2012)

Si, tienes que tener una referencia común, si no nunca irá.
Lo que aparece a la salida es lo que está a la entrada, en una puerta lógica no existe la entrada "sin entrada", o está a cero o a uno. Salidas en tercer estado si que hay.
Si "primero le.." y  después le..." es que ya no estás usando un circuito combinacional, eso es la definición de un circuito secuencial, un multiplexor es combinacional puro, para hacer un "primero le.." necesitas un registro de desplazamiento etc...
De libros ni idea, soy de  la liga antilibros.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (May 21, 2012)

De nuevo gracias scooter entonces como podre enviar datos binarios?


----------



## Chico3001 (May 21, 2012)

para enviar datos binarios necesitas serializarlos y ademas enviar alguna señal reloj, o mantener siempre la misma frecuencia, o enviar una secuencia de bits que se pueda identificar como lo que se conoce normalmente como "bit de inicio"

Usualmente para el bit de inicio se mantiene la linea en un estado conocido 1, 0 o alta impedancia.. y despues se cambia el estado


----------



## OLIVER8520 (May 22, 2012)

Gracias chico, intente colocar una resistencia de 1M que va de negativo a una entrada del multiplexor me funciono con un led pero con el otro no lo que hago es colocar un led a tierra y a la salida del multiplexor y otro a vcc y a la salida del multiplexor para que me indique cuando me salgan 0 o 1 lógicos pensaba que colocando la resistencia de 1M pondría este en alta impedancia y no pasaría corriente para alimentar los led y que cuando accionara el pulsador estaría en paralelo con otra resistencia y dejaría pasar corriente pero no funciono que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## naren18 (Mar 20, 2019)

Buenas, tengo un laboratorio y debo entender el multiplexor y demultiplexor, la practica seria:
Colocar un clock(555) y un contador 74ls191, multiplexor 4 a 1(74ls153) y demultiplexor 1 a 4(74ls156) .
Debo conectar el clock al contador y este contador va de 0-3(leds), luego el contador conectarlo al multiplexor y demultiplexor, el multiplexor y demultiplexor unirlos y cada uno con sus leds debe demostrar la tabla de la verdad, Esto que mencione seria la teoria que entendi pero a la hora de simularlo no se como hacerlo de buena manera, les agradezco su ayuda.
Intento simularlo en proteus


----------

